# Ceiling Drywall popping and creaking



## trimco (Apr 12, 2006)

I am a trim carpentar and need some help with a drywall question. I am putting up crown and decorative wood beams in a first floor room, above which is a bedroom. The house is two years old. Ceilings are drywalled and flat. Floor joists in the bedroom are "TJI" type. They span about 14 feet. The homeowner says that everytime her son walks around in the bedroom above the room I am trimming, she hears creaks and "pops" with every step he takes. She thought maybe the builder did not nail down the floor in the bedroom. I checked and the plywood (3/4' tongue and groove") looks glued and nailed pretty good to me. There are no visble sags in the drywall. The builder insulated the floor of the bedroom with blown insulation after the drywall was installed.
I cannot figure out what is making the ceiling "pop". Someone told me maybe the drywall is not screwed tight to the TJIs. If that is the case, can I just rescrew the drywall and pull it tight to the TJIs. I would rather try to give this lady some type of fix before I crown and trim her first floor room. 

Any advice is appreciated.

Trimco


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

It's remarkable how noisy some floor systems are, but I seriously doubt it's the drywall. The natural sound deadening characteristics of gypsum sort of rule that out. I'd guess it's either poor quality joists that are creaking, poorly fastened ductwork that moves with the joists, or poorly glued/nailed subfloor. Most of our callbacks for floor squeaks are due to expandable steel braces installed by mechanical or electrical contractors that are just "stuck" to the joists with the sharp points and not nailed in. 

You might try running some 2-1/2 inch deck screws through the carpet in a few of the worst areas to rule out subfloor issues (be sure to watch carefully for pulled threads in the carpet - spread the fibers and place the screw carefully!).


----------



## trimco (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. I start the job next week. I think I will pull back the carpet and try screwwing down the deck material. I can't believe it could be the drywall but the noise is not the typical squeeking. It's more of a "popping sound".

Trimco


----------



## graziano (Apr 15, 2008)

*Same problem*

Was there ever any resolution to this? I'm having the same problem ... 13.5 foot span TJIs every 16 inches. The subfloor is glued and shank nailed everywhere and screwed in some places. The noises started primarily after drywall installation. It cracks with every step. I can recreate the noise by lightly pressing on the ceiling below.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

DoubleM said:


> Was there ever any resolution to this? I'm having the same problem ... 13.5 foot span TJIs every 16 inches. The subfloor is glued and shank nailed everywhere and screwed in some places. The noises started primarily after drywall installation. It cracks with every step. I can recreate the noise by lightly pressing on the ceiling below.


Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 

Nathan


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

DoubleM said:


> Was there ever any resolution to this?



The house was demoed and rebuilt using all poured cement walls and floors ~ no more squeaks :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I bet the top piece or the bottom piece isn't glued very good to the OSB in between, on the floor joist. That seems like it could be the case, but sure is easier to blame the drywaller. Wonder why we are such an easy target.


----------



## graziano (Apr 15, 2008)

The noise did not start until after the drywall was installed. Beyond that, the floor was glued, shank nailed, and screwed.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Drywallers more then likely didn't press the board into the glue that's if they glued and screwed it at all. But you did say if there was any nails or screwheads poping out. I would say it's the glue or a gap. what size board was used on the ceiling 1/2" or 5/8" maybe board flex and the gypsum might be cracking but not ripping the paper, I would look for fine lines in the ceiling.


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## graziano (Apr 15, 2008)

Only screws were used ... no glue. 1/2 inch drywall. The board flex and gypsum cracking makes sense given the TJI's are designed to flex (length inches/480 inches ... 1/3"). If it is the gypsum, will the noise go away eventually after all the gypsum has cracked? Thanks so much.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I got a feeling the 1/2" board is the problem, if they would have used 5/8" I don't think the ceiling would be flexing like it is. with those type joists in place you would think they would have installed 5/8" board. I also wonder if they put in enough bridging between the joists to give them more stability, boy this one is hard to pin down what is going on, not knowing how the laid the flooring system. I have seen crews cut corners to save time and money. then being your past the 18 month warranty the builder is free and clear at this point. the only thing that might work is screw it down every 8" oc. up and down every joist. then your looking at floating the whole ceiling. or you could double up the ceiling with another layer of 1/2", then you have the dead weigh issue. or demo the ceiling and start over using 5/8" tuff call either way. Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

*use 5/8 thick drywall*



trimco said:


> I am a trim carpentar and need some help with a drywall question. I am putting up crown and decorative wood beams in a first floor room, above which is a bedroom. The house is two years old. Ceilings are drywalled and flat. Floor joists in the bedroom are "TJI" type. They span about 14 feet. The homeowner says that everytime her son walks around in the bedroom above the room I am trimming, she hears creaks and "pops" with every step he takes. She thought maybe the builder did not nail down the floor in the bedroom. I checked and the plywood (3/4' tongue and groove") looks glued and nailed pretty good to me. There are no visble sags in the drywall. The builder insulated the floor of the bedroom with blown insulation after the drywall was installed.
> I cannot figure out what is making the ceiling "pop". Someone told me maybe the drywall is not screwed tight to the TJIs. If that is the case, can I just rescrew the drywall and pull it tight to the TJIs. I would rather try to give this lady some type of fix before I crown and trim her first floor room.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.
> ...


as a pro drywaller I would suggest you use all 5/8 thick drywall - and stopp all the problems tell your client to yank out the 1/2 inch problem solved :clap:


----------



## erikm (Jun 12, 2010)

Old post...If the tji is setting in a joist hanger and the carpenter did not install a web stiffener with liquid nails...the darn joist will squeak


----------

